# Whitechapel 8 strings?? Uh oh..... ;)



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 17, 2009)

Zach and I got some 8 strings from ESP to mess around with and see if we can use them in the writing of the new record at all.

I don't know if we'll really use them on the new material, maybe like a song or two if anything, definitely not the whole cd.

I'll let you know how it goes 







ESP LTD FM-408


----------



## Piro (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a really happy person after reading this. I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 18, 2009)

Niiiiiiice! Any info for us on what tuning you'll have them in?


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool you guys gonna use em live?


----------



## rossevans (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW. all i have to say is beast. F#....blows my mind haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 18, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Niiiiiiice! Any info for us on what tuning you'll have them in?



I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.

I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting idea.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 18, 2009)

How is the neck on it, and sound of the 808s?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 18, 2009)

Any chance you'll be in Knoxville on Sunday?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 18, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.
> 
> I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha



That's pretty close to what I'm doing with my 8. My normal 7 tuning is drop Ab, and I wanted to just build on that tuning, so I ended up with a low Eb. A low E isn't nearly as stupid low as one might think, given that F# (just one step higher) is acceptable. A low E would be easier to keep your head wrapped around, and there's no rule saying you have to use those extra two notes below the F#.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 18, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.
> 
> I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha



I think Tosin Abasi does something similar with his 7's. He tunes BDADGbe for some Animals as Leaders songs.

How does the short scale feel with the F#? I thought you guys would go for the 608b because you use the 7-string version.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

cool man!



AlexWadeWC said:


> I'll let you know how it goes



yeah please do!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 18, 2009)

looks really nice


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice to see this thype of guitar without a TOM style bridge for once..... 

Nice guitar


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 18, 2009)

Please, _actually_ use the 8 strings, unlike Suicide Silence.

Honestly, I'm not a fan of White Chapel, but maybe you can sway my opinion with the next album 

And props for getting the LTD. I like it alot more than the RG2228


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2009)

is that the 25.5 scale ESP 8? If so i wouldnt try shredding above the 12th fret haha

also, why not just add a higher A string? It gives you more range to play with further up the board rather than lower?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks awsome man, I cant wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jun 18, 2009)

is that Alex Wade from White Chapel for real???


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

sure is.

we have on this site:

Shane (KoRn)
Alex (Whitechapel)
Travis (Threat Signal)
Patrick (The Absence)
Muhammed (Necrophagist)
Dave (Traces) just kidding guys


----------



## lewbob (Jun 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> sure is.
> 
> we have on this site:
> 
> ...




this traces band who be them ???? 


and looking forward to hearing new whitechapel stuff see how much it can be stepped up this time


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2009)

lewbob said:


> this traces band who be them ????



some gay pop band rejects from the 80's that toured once with motley crue before they became big i believe 

Whitechapel need more cowbell in their music, thats my imput


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

i gotta remember to give whitechapel a listen, i keep forgetting 

i´ve been wanting to try out drop A with an extra high A. if you get strings from Octave 4 Plus, it should be pretty doable. you could also tune the two highest (as in pitch, not placement) strings in unison or a semitone apart. that way you can play some nasty dissonant sounds, which is cool 

i should pick up an 8 string in standard scale some day to do this


----------



## TMM (Jun 18, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.
> 
> I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha



Low E is not as ludicrous as it may sound. My 8 is tuned:
D# - G# - C# - F# - B - E - G# - C#

Yeah, D# is pretty low, but just because you have that really low open note, doesn't mean you need to ride it all the time. I don't use the open D# a whole lot, but I find it really useful just because I've got 5 more notes to use from any 1 hand position.

Just a thought, try playing the 8's in standard (non-drop) tuning (F# B E A D G B E). It might help to inspire you a little and come up with something different, and it's not like you need power chords down that low for the strings to make an impact. Plus, hi-gain short intervals like minor and major thirds sound positively evil down low, and are easier to play in std tuning.


----------



## Nylis (Jun 18, 2009)

Of legions in E...oh my god do it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys are the kings of teabag headbanging.


----------



## TMM (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> You guys are the kings of teabag headbanging.



That just sounds funny.


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 18, 2009)

SWEET NEWS! ... still loving Exile!


----------



## Ishan (Jun 18, 2009)

With such a short scale 8 (25.5") I'd try something with a high G or A, as low F# isn't too clear on those (even if it works).


----------



## lewbob (Jun 18, 2009)

Plug said:


> some gay pop band rejects from the 80's that toured once with motley crue before they became big i believe
> 
> Whitechapel need more cowbell in their music, thats my imput




thats where i have heard of them  hahaha



and i think you should try the tuning lower thing or get some riffs up with the standard f# it would open the music to something really different i thinks


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jun 18, 2009)

Man, I wish I made enough money in music to buy "some" $1000 guitars to "mess around with and see" if I had any use for them.

I'm fucking jealous.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Please, _actually_ use the 8 strings, unlike Suicide Silence.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not a fan of White Chapel, but maybe you can sway my opinion with the next album
> 
> And props for getting the LTD. I like it alot more than the RG2228



He can do whatever he wants with it. Suicide Silence only used it for one song, that's apparently not even going to be on the album.


----------



## Shredcow (Jun 18, 2009)

There's this guy who did a youtube of his LTD-408... its the guitar only.



Sounds really good!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> sure is.
> 
> we have on this site:
> 
> ...



Don't forget about Unearth and Scale the Summit!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah I just listed the ones I could remember


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 19, 2009)

ITs OK TracesDave21. See, I am much nicer to you over here. I preserve e-feelings on SS.org.



AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.



Hmm, I tune this way as well, and I like the latest Whitechapel disc a lot. Perhaps I should learn track 3 off the CD. That one floats my boat.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Possession


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am always listening in my vehicle, or on my iPod at work, so I usually remember track number over name. Either way, it tickles my fancy.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

I love Posession.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 19, 2009)

So do I. I remember the first day I ever had my seven I played that song first.

The part that slows down with those octaves...chilling.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Exalt is the best... my two cents... the opening riff just flys on the wings of brutalness...


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 19, 2009)

^

Actually, in my opinion...they all are. 
But you can only guess why, Im a whitechapel superfan maybe?

Hahaha.


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 20, 2009)

Whitechapel.... Its a nice looking 8... i might have to buy one lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> Exalt is the best... my two cents... the opening riff just flys on the wings of brutalness...


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 20, 2009)

Alex you just made me the happyest person on earth...i didnt think whitechapel could get much brutaler..but you did. Im wetting myself just thinking of what the album will be like..Cant wait


----------



## Joose (Jun 21, 2009)

AEADGBEA

Or something like... Get some high ass notes!


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 22, 2009)

Whitechapel with 8 strings would definitely make my ears happy


----------



## Harry (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a cool guitar man, interested to see what comes out of using it.


----------



## Giamatti (Jun 23, 2009)

I really think it's awesome to see more and more bands discard the idea that extended range is unnecessary, maybe it'll eventually get through the heads of the elitest wankbags in half the music stores in this country. Can't wait to hear new WC stuff with the possibility of an 8th string being in the mix.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 24, 2009)

Joose said:


> AEADGBEA
> 
> Or something like... Get some high ass notes!



An extra high A isn't very brutal! hahaha just playing, that would be pretty cool. could probably get some really eerie sounds out of a super high string like that with some delay and reverb.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd strongly suggest getting atleast a 27" scale.

Either way, I'M STOKED ABOUT THIS! Even the mention of a new Whitechapel album got me excited to no end. Keep us posted Alex!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 24, 2009)

It would be nasty to see 3 8-strings on stage...


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

That would be pretty crazy.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 24, 2009)

F# on 25.5"?  ......on top of that......with Basswood?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 24, 2009)

^ I think the 408 is a maple neck-through, so it should sound more like a maple guitar with basswood accents.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 24, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> F# on 25.5"?  ......on top of that......with Basswood?



It works, it's a nice guitar.


----------



## S-O (Jun 24, 2009)

DAEADGBE for teh brutalz.

ungodly low D5 add 9


----------



## Broken (Jun 24, 2009)

ugg...25.5 scale? for an 8, I have a 7 at 25.5 and I find it to be a little too lacking in low end tension starts to sound too sloppy. but that's only IMO.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 24, 2009)

Maple neck through? Sounds like it could sound good actually. Interesting. Just why the short scale? Great for going higher. Definitely fun to mess around with for sure. Absolutely no doubt about that. I had a Schecter C-8 and it was fun to mess around with all sorts of tunings like F# with drop A. I kept wanting to go lower but sold it before I did.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love mine. It sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> It works, it's a nice guitar.



100$ squire strats work too but that doesn't mean you want to play one


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

Whitechapel with 8 string hey, trying to imagine what that would sound like hmmmm 


I got it, probably like this


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> 100$ squire strats work too but that doesn't mean you want to play one



That's hardly a fair comparison to a 408. Besides, I like my dinky little $220 Squier Strat.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope it gets incorporated, that could open a lot of sick shit.


----------



## built4sin (Jun 27, 2009)

you guys should just use the 608b.....each time i've seen you play you guys have been using the 607.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 1, 2009)

built4sin said:


> you guys should just use the 608b.....each time i've seen you play you guys have been using the 607.



+1 .. since Alex and Zach have the FM408 ... Ben ... should ask ESP for the SC608B for more low end ... and a good collector's item ..


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 1, 2009)

I dunno man. It looks like 8 Strings are going to be the new fad like 7's were in the early 2000's. Though if you use ALL 8 strings then it should be quite refreshing.


----------



## ire_works (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> It would be nasty to see 3 8-strings on stage...



It would also make their bass player pretty much redundant.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.
> 
> I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha




i did something like that on my 6 take e to g from a then the a to d from e 
its like a 7 wth 1-6 in drop d then droppin the 7th 2 steps its rediculously low



Broken said:


> ugg...25.5 scale? for an 8, I have a 7 at 25.5 and I find it to be a little too lacking in low end tension starts to sound too sloppy. but that's only IMO.



use thicker strings


----------



## Gitte (Aug 27, 2009)

i tuned my 8 string nearly like that.. i have a low f and then a dropped b tuning. niiiiice


----------



## halsinden (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm going to be extremely interested to hear the results of this. any chance of pics / videos of you chaps trying them out?

i'm something of a recent convert to whitechapel.

H


----------



## chips400 (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> sure is.
> 
> we have on this site:
> 
> ...


 
dont forget buz


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Aug 29, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Whitechapel with 8 string hey, trying to imagine what that would sound like hmmmm
> 
> 
> I got it, probably like this



or this...
*myspace.com/**devouredbypestilence

somone likes whitechapel a little TOO much
*


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 29, 2009)

Abstract_Logic said:


> or this...
> *myspace.com/**devouredbypestilence
> 
> somone likes whitechapel a little TOO much
> *



holy shit.. gym shorts? breakdown at the beginning of the song? an unnecessary amount of guitarists?... yup unoriginal crap. *as i write this they have entered their second breakdown of the song and the drummer is relentlessly riding the china


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

chips400 said:


> dont forget buz





DarkKnight369 said:


> Don't forget about Unearth and Scale the Summit!





Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah I just listed the ones I could remember



seems like 8 strings are the next logical step for most 7 string bands; Meshuggah, After The Burial, Deftones, Ion Dissonance, Scar Symmetry (1 song), God Forbid (1 song), Divine Heresy.

then speculations of use from such bands as Suicide Silence, Fell Silent and Whitechapel.

interesting to see the correlation between 7 string and 8 string users.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is fucking awesome news. PLEASE work with 8s and use 'em in the new album.

It will dislocated many jaws and snap many necks.


----------



## RG7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Whitechapel, I blast your songs in my car each time I go for a drive.
I love your brutality, 8 strings is the way to go for you !


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 5, 2009)

Abstract_Logic said:


> or this...
> *myspace.com/**devouredbypestilence
> 
> somone likes whitechapel a little TOO much
> *



god damn it, this is everything I hate about modern metal. Why do you need three 7 string guitarists to play just breakdowns? Whitechapel has leads and bridges and melodies and verses and ect ect to justify 3 guitarists.

7 string guitars are the new "drop C" for the _____core scene unfortunately.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 7, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> god damn it, this is everything I hate about modern metal. Why do you need three 7 string guitarists to play just breakdowns? Whitechapel has leads and bridges and melodies and verses and ect ect to justify 3 guitarists.
> 
> 7 string guitars are the new "drop C" for the _____core scene unfortunately.



This is why we can't have nice things! I love my 7s and drop c for that matter, but you're absolutely right.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 7, 2009)

Abstract_Logic said:


> or this...
> *myspace.com/**devouredbypestilence
> 
> somone likes whitechapel a little TOO much
> *



I like the sound of it... Not quite what they're doing though. 
But I don't quite hear the Whitechapel influence... Just sounds like a generic deathcore band.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 8, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I like the sound of it... Not quite what they're doing though.
> But I don't quite hear the Whitechapel influence... Just sounds like a generic deathcore band.



He's referring to the fact that they have 3 guitar players, which WC makes use of. These fags play like 7 breakdowns per song and sprinkle incredibly random riffs in between them. They're like a poor man's Despised Icon. Also, can someone explain to me the logic in having two singers when they don't do anything different?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 8, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> He's referring to the fact that they have 3 guitar players, which WC makes use of. These fags play like 7 breakdowns per song and sprinkle incredibly random riffs in between them. They're like a poor man's Despised Icon. Also, can someone explain to me the logic in having two singers when they don't do anything different?



Ah yeah, my bad


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 8, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Ah yeah, my bad



No prob, bro. I get what you're saying, though, stylistically, the two bands are pretty far apart. WC has breakdowns, but at least they'll factor in other elements. This DbP band is rising very quickly to the upper echelon of bands I hate the most.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 8, 2009)

not sure if i should've posted this on this thread instead, but i thought'd i'd at least link to it maybe.

H


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 8, 2010)

what's your bass player gonna use to keep up with the new tuning?


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

Im curious about the tuning as well...

Seems like EAEADGBE would be the most logical choice. Unless of course u wanna drop tune the E to a low D


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 14, 2010)

There's 2 parts on the new record that are with the 8 string in EAEADGBE, sounds fucking sick! 

Footage will be on the next studio video I do for guitars.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2010)

that's a really fun tuning. can't wait to hear you guys using it!


----------



## kittencore (Jan 15, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> There's 2 parts on the new record that are with the 8 string in EAEADGBE, sounds fucking sick!
> 
> Footage will be on the next studio video I do for guitars.


Sweet! how much longer untill you put the next video up you think?


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> sure is.
> 
> we have on this site:
> 
> ...


 
Necrophagist: One who specializes in eating the dead.


----------



## helly (Jan 15, 2010)

There's also one of each of the guys from Rose Funeral and Chelsea Grin, and the guitarist from Circle of Contempt, no? And Per from Scar Symmetry.

As for the subject of the thread, sounds sick, definitely looking forward to hearing how the 8 string parts come out.


----------



## willybman (Jan 15, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Whitechapel, I blast your songs in my car each time I go for a drive.
> I love your brutality, 8 strings is the way to go for you !


 
lol same here


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hy Alex! just wanted to say that you guys are one of our main influences!
Your music is just pure brutality!
Sooo nice!
Have much fun witch the 8 string! 
But IMO the Ibanez ones are better )))
greets
Simon


----------



## Gallowsforgrace (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool, Gallows For Grace are using 8 strings in certain songs. We played with you last year in Australia. Keep you posted when we release these tracks on 8 string


----------



## Magero (Jan 19, 2010)

Gallowsforgrace said:


> Gallows For Grace are using 8 strings in certain songs.


All I can hear right now is 8-string sweeping.


----------



## 7stringabuser (Feb 10, 2010)

Heard them in the pre-prod vid on youtube..sounded nasty


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 10, 2010)

Never was a big fan, but I really liked the way the new stuff sounded on the webisode


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy shit....it should be illegal for a band to own that many damn strings! Whitechapel is gunna be lower than a Hurricane Katrina joke!


----------



## ARKAEAN (Mar 24, 2010)

In all honesty I will be fucking pissed if you guys do not tune E+B+E-A-D-G-B-E or E+B-E-A-D-Gb-B+E. Drop-E is perfect. There is no need to extend your range to eightstrings if you're not tuning down 2.5 steps or more below your sevenstrings. I tune to drop-Gb (what you appear to plan on using) on a couple of my sixstrings. I also cannot believe the FM408 is at a 25.5" scale. That is rediculous. I recommend go for about 28" scale for your future eights.


----------



## TMM (Mar 25, 2010)

ARKAEAN said:


> In all honesty I will be fucking pissed if you guys do not tune E+B+E-A-D-G-B-E or E+B-E-A-D-Gb-B+E. Drop-E is perfect. There is no need to extend your range to eightstrings if you're not tuning down 2.5 steps or more below your sevenstrings. I tune to drop-Gb (what you appear to plan on using) on a couple of my sixstrings. I also cannot believe the FM408 is at a 25.5" scale. That is rediculous. I recommend go for about 28" scale for your future eights.



Way to show your ignorance. I think you're in the wrong section of the forum if you actually believe all the  you just spouted out.

a) 8-strings aren't about being able to play at a lower tuning - some of them are even go to higher notes than your standard 7-string. They're about 1) having more range within the guitar (in general), and more importantly 2) having more range within a single position.

b) Having 8-strings with 150" scale or longer (exaggerating) is way overrated. I had the FM418 (the other guitarist in my band has it now), and despite the 25.5" scale, we have no trouble with it (tension or intonation-wise), even tuned down 1.5 steps (low D#). It's just a matter of getting the proper gauge strings to get the desired tension.

c) Ridiculous - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary - when spelled correctly, this word describes your post.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 25, 2010)

So, if I get this straight, you came to the ERG section of this forum to tell people what they should do with their 8 strings, while you make a point of insisting on the whole point of such instruments being downtuned riffing. Why?

TMM summed it up pretty nicely, and I may add that I do like to have drop E on 8-strings (for extended voicing reasons) or a high A or G for that very same reason. Is chugging away on a really low E or F# a lot of fun? Definitely, but it doesn't define an instrument with the sort of potential 8-strings have in any way. If all they were good for was to play really low riffs using extra long scales, we'd all use basses for that, wouldn't we? 

Expand your horizons and allow yourself to experiment, mate - by being open minded, who knows what killer ideas you may have in the long run?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure WC are using double drop E for the new album judging from studio vids, sounds like a low E.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure WC are using double drop E for the new album judging from studio vids, sounds like a low E.



Double drop E? how's that work?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Double drop E? how's that work?



EAEADGBE, as I think was discussed earlier in the thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Double drop E? how's that work?


 
Drop the B to an A and the F to an E  Its a double dropped tuning.


Edit :- I was Tom-Ninja'd :O


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Drop the B to an A and the F to an E  Its a double dropped tuning.



Oh, I thought a double dropped tuning was where the first and last strings were dropped. Which is why it sounded confusing. What do you call a tuning like that?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Oh, I thought a double dropped tuning was where the first and last strings were dropped. Which is why it sounded confusing. What do you call a tuning like that?



"The first and last string dropped."


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahahahaha thanks.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Mar 30, 2010)

Go for broke, tune to C#, F#, B, etc.
I've never listened to your music honestly, but you'll be the ultra br00talz if you tune to this, I promise.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice guitar Alex! So Esp just "sent those out to you guys"?
wow thats got to be a good feeling getting mail like that!


----------



## Metallica35 (Jun 2, 2010)

nice guitar alex! New songs sound sick too man. Excellent job!


----------



## davidengel (Jun 5, 2010)

What is the other song it's used on? I know one of them is Single File to Dehumanization.


----------



## Jbrum18 (Jun 5, 2010)

^the first song "Devolver"


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 6, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> before i go any further reading this thread
> WHAT
> MUHAMMED IS ON HERE!?!?!?!?
> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I'm pretty sure we got Loomis on here too


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 6, 2010)

I think "had" is the right word for most of them.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 6, 2010)

We *still* have Per  and Buz every time he gets a new guit.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'm pretty sure we got Loomis on here too



haha yeah i saw loomis post that ONE time. It was of epic proportions.

and hahaha yeah tom i think had is the right word too nowadays hahah.

and did buzz ever post pics of his new white LACS?


----------



## Lord RG7321 (Jun 6, 2010)

I fucking love Whitechapel. You guys are sick! I pre-ordered your album also xD
Hey im currently learning how to play the song 'Necromechanical' by ear, and I think I got it! I will try to record it to show, because some input from my favorite band would be my dream come true


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 6, 2010)

^Alex will deffinently give input. I sent him a vid of what i thought some of the riffs were from darkest day of man and i got approval/tabs! Alex is an awesome guy.


----------



## davidengel (Jun 6, 2010)

Jbrum18 said:


> ^the first song "Devolver"



Thanks, I was thinking that or Necromechanical.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (Jun 6, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> ^Alex will deffinently give input. I sent him a vid of what i thought some of the riffs were from darkest day of man and i got approval/tabs! Alex is an awesome guy.



Oh yea! Your the guy that posted it up on youtube and i am always asking you questions! xD

Yea dude im learning it by ear, the only problem is that I cant record stuff! I have a Pod Pro which is good for recording so Ive heard, but I dont have the equipment/software to do so, I dont even have an amp, I use headphones 

But i know i got at least 75% of the song down dude... If I can find a way to record this stuff, then Alex could help me out. LoL, Alex is my name too so its kinda funny, and my best friends name is Zach


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 6, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> Oh yea! Your the guy that posted it up on youtube and i am always asking you questions! xD
> 
> Yea dude im learning it by ear, the only problem is that I cant record stuff! I have a Pod Pro which is good for recording so Ive heard, but I dont have the equipment/software to do so, I dont even have an amp, I use headphones
> 
> But i know i got at least 75% of the song down dude... If I can find a way to record this stuff, then Alex could help me out. LoL, Alex is my name too so its kinda funny, and my best friends name is Zach



Wait whats your youtube name? 
and awesome, i would say go to a friends house and record it on their amp with a regular camera and post it up. 

And start a band, get members with the names phil, gabe, ben, and kevin and start a band called "Whiteschapels" or something SUPER similar. Youll get so much recognition so fast itl spin your head hahaha


----------



## Lord RG7321 (Jun 6, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Wait whats your youtube name?
> and awesome, i would say go to a friends house and record it on their amp with a regular camera and post it up.
> 
> And start a band, get members with the names phil, gabe, ben, and kevin and start a band called "Whiteschapels" or something SUPER similar. Youll get so much recognition so fast itl spin your head hahaha


 
Hahahahaa!! I will call it WhiteCastle! xD
And its an old youtube account of my buddy, KmS69GlItChErS
Tonight im going to go buy some equipment and I will record it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Necromechanical (Jun 29, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> Hahahahaa!! I will call it WhiteCastle! xD
> And its an old youtube account of my buddy, KmS69GlItChErS
> Tonight im going to go buy some equipment and I will record it tonight or tomorrow



Lol you know Whitechapel has a t-shirt design with White Castle's logo behind Whitechapel? Funny shit 

Btw Alex I love what you guys did with the new album. Honestly it's one of my favorite albums of all time


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jun 29, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm playing around with it right now. I want to keep the 7 strings in drop A. A E A D G B E, because thats our normal tuning.
> 
> I could put the top string in E to be in key with Drop A, but honestly that's just so low its stupid. So i'm trying to leave the top string in F# and tune the low B string to A and write around that. We'll see how it goes  hahahaha



I tune my F# to an E. It's the 8-String Drop-D. I don't find it that stupid. 

I've actually heard people tune 8 strings down a whole step to a Drop-D and it's still nice and clear.

P.S., that YouTube video is NOT by me. It's a dude in Italy I stumbled across that has pretty huge musical balls.


----------



## Josh BTE (Aug 12, 2010)

I hear some Drop G action on Unnerving! Not really 8 string or anything, but it's getting down there


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'm pretty sure we got Loomis on here too



Didn't Bulb used to post?


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 12, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Didn't Bulb used to post?



*facepalm*
he still does when he isnt busy.

and why did this thread get bumped? I'm sure its kinda irrelevant now.


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

Yikes, okay dude, I'm new here, my bad, I just figured he was too busy with Periphery to post anymore.


----------



## KenAncients (Aug 12, 2010)

Plug said:


> is that the 25.5 scale ESP 8? If so i wouldnt try shredding above the 12th fret haha
> 
> also, why not just add a higher A string? It gives you more range to play with further up the board rather than lower?




because Whitechapel doesn't play above the seventh fret hahaha. jk...but no really.


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 12, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Yikes, okay dude, I'm new here, my bad, I just figured he was too busy with Periphery to post anymore.



lol i meant to put the facepalm for as to why the thread was bumped. 
plus i didnt mean to be a dick about it. 
my bad


----------

